# Connexion HPC4380 WIFI



## bouba74b (10 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir,

c'est ma première intervention sur un Forum: Soyez indulgent

Ma config :
IMac OS X 10.5.2 , Livebox/Sagem , HP C4380(Imprimante Wifi)

J'essaie de configurer une imprimante HP C4380 en WIFI  au travers d'une Livebox/Sagem.
C'est à dire imprimer depuis l'IMac sur l'imprimante HP C4380 via la Livebox
*Cela est il possible avant de passer à toutes les infos ci-dessous?
              -----------------------------------------------*
Quelques elements:
J'ai suivi la procédure donnée par HP dans la documentation et je n'ai pas rencontré de problème.
Lorsque je veux imprimer, rien ne se passe sur l'imprimante.
Je vais dans : Preferences Systeme - Imprimantes et Fax - 2 Click sur mon imprimante C4380
Là, le fichier est en cours d'impression et j'obtiens  quelques instants plus tard le message "L'imprimante n'est pas connectée"
Ci-joint la page de config de l'imprimante et le rapport de test reseau sans fil effectué sur l'imprimante.
Dans la livebox, dans la partie Sans fil 802.11 on retrouve la mac adresse de l'imprimante qui a bien été associée à la Livebox.

Y aurait il d'autres paramètres à modifier?
Une idée serait la bien venue.
Besoin d'infos supplémentaires, n'hesiter pas à demander.
Merci pour votre aide.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 et bonne nuit


----------



## Zyrol (10 Avril 2008)

Je pense que tu n'as pas mis la livebox en mode association lors de la connexion de l'imprimante.

Afin de pouvoir s'inscrire dans le réseau d'une livebox, il faut lors de la première connexion du périphérique mettre la LB en association afin qu'elle inscrive l'adresse MACHINE dans son registre.

Donc dans l'ordre : 
Tu eteins ton imprimante.
Tu mets en association la livebox (tu as 10 minutes pour faire ce qui va suivre)
tu rallumes ton imprimante, tu attends 2 minutes
tu vas dans les pref systeme, imprimante, et tu ré-essaies

Tiens nous au courant

Au vu de ce problème je vais déplacer ce post dans la partie réseau du forum, car même si on peut penser que c'est une imprimante et donc un périphérique, c'est sûrement un problème de réseau et de livebox.


----------



## bouba74b (11 Avril 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> Je pense que tu n'as pas mis la livebox en mode association lors de la connexion de l'imprimante.
> 
> Afin de pouvoir s'inscrire dans le réseau d'une livebox, il faut lors de la première connexion du périphérique mettre la LB en association afin qu'elle inscrive l'adresse MACHINE dans son registre.
> 
> ...


Bonsoir,
merci pour ta réponse.
J'ai déjà fait cette manip plusieurs fois mais cela n'a rien donné.

J'ai donc refait mon installation depuis le début après avoir désinstaller la logiciel et supprimer les imprimantes.

Donc réinstallation du logiciel HP.
Durant l'installation, jai un message d'erreur : 
     "L'Application HPIO Trap Monitor a quitté inopinément"
Je décide et clique sur Ignorer
Dans la fenêtre "Assistant de Configuration", j'ai le message "Le logiciel a été installé correctement".
Lorsque je vais dans "Préf Système" + "Imprimantes et Fax", j'ai une impimante avec un petit icone USB devant.
Je décide d'ajouter une imprimante réseau en donnant l'adresse IP (192.168.1.11),.

Je fais différent test sur l'imprimante :
- Impression d'un fichier --> rien ne s'imprime.
   Je vais dans Gestionnaire d'imprimante  et j'ai :
    Impression du "Nom de fichier à imprimer"
    Réparable : l'hote du réseau 192.168.1.11 est occupé, nouvel essai dans x secondes
    Connexion en cours
Si je clique sur l'icone "Utilitaire", j'obtiens une erreur :
L application "Utilitaire d'imprimante HP" a quitté inopinément.

- Essai de Numérisation
     Numérisation vers + Accepter --> fonctionne bien

- Essai de Copie  -->  Fonctionne bien

Je ne sais que penser de cela

Merci d'avance pour ton aide.


----------



## bouba74b (11 Avril 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> Je pense que tu n'as pas mis la livebox en mode association lors de la connexion de l'imprimante.
> 
> Afin de pouvoir s'inscrire dans le réseau d'une livebox, il faut lors de la première connexion du périphérique mettre la LB en association afin qu'elle inscrive l'adresse MACHINE dans son registre.
> 
> ...


J'ai une question supplémentaire!

Lorsqu'on a fini d'installer le logiciel de l'imprimante, on doit configurer l'imprimante en réseau;

Y a t'il un protocole en particulier que l'on doit prendre pour cette imprimante en réseau?
En fait après l'installation du logiciel, si l'on va dans "Préf Système" + "Imprimantes et Fax"
on a uniquement une imprimante qui semble être configurée en USB(comme mentionné dans mon message précédent.
Si on clique sur"+" pour ajouter une imprimante, ensuite on doit cliquer sur 
A) l'icone "IP"
       et puis il y a plusieurs choix possible :
   - Protocole LPD + Adresse IP  + Imprimer via(Sélection automatique ou Imprimante
       Postscript générique ou Sélectionner un Gestionnaire à utiliser)
   - Protocole d'impression IPP - IPP+ Adresse IP  + Imprimer via(Sélection automatique ou
       Imprimante Postscript générique ou Sélectionner un Gestionnaire à utiliser)
B) l'icone "Plus d'imprimantes"
    - Impression via IP HP , Automatique ou Manuel?

Il y a décidément beaucoup de questions!

Zyrol, si tu as une idée? Merci d'avance

Note : Si quelqu'un d'autre a eu un problème similaire, merci de me donner des infos.


----------



## Zyrol (12 Avril 2008)

Pas facile ces questions.

Pour ma part, j'ai une HP 6980 wifi avec une freebox. J'ai configuré d'abord l'imprimante en la connectant au câble Ethernet, une fois la config faite, j'ai debranché et tout marchait.

Par contre j'ai installé la même imprimante chez mes beaux parents qui ont une livebox, j'y ai passé 2 heures....

As tu essayé avec l'assistant fournis par HP ?


----------



## bouba74b (14 Avril 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> Pas facile ces questions.
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai une HP 6980 wifi avec une freebox. J'ai configuré d'abord l'imprimante en la connectant au câble Ethernet, une fois la config faite, j'ai debranché et tout marchait.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   ça y est,ça fonctionne.Je vais essayer de résumer le problème et la solution!

*Installation d'une HP C4380 Series sur IMac OS 10.5 en wifi
Problème :* Durant l'installation du logiciel à partir du CD "HP Photosmart C4380 Series(CC280-10001), j'ai eu le message d'erreur  "L'Application HPIO Trap Monitor a quitté inopinément" que j'ai ignoré.J'ai poursuivi l'installation et au final Impossible de-'imprimer alors que les fonctions "scanner" et "Copie" fonctionnaient bien depuis l'IMac.

*Cause :* L'IMac avait l'OSX 10.4.10 d'installer et nous avons reçu un CD intitulé Mac OS X Leopard CPU Drop-in DVD Version 10.((2Z691-6040-A).
Nous avons installer ce CD puis récupérer tous les UPDATE disponible pour 10.5 et les avons installés.
Puis nous avons installé le logiciel d'imprimante HP Photosmart C4380 Series et les problèmes ont commencé.
Nous n'avions pas remarqué que le logiciel d'imprimante était pour les versions OSX 10.3.9 et 10.4.x

*Solution :* Aller sur le site HP, télécharger les drivers OS X 10.5.x pour HP Photosmart C4380 Series(HP_Installer_PSC4380_v9.7.1.dmg) et le(s) installer.
 Le lien : http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/ProductList.jsp?lang=fr&cc=fr&taskId=135&prodClassId=-1&prodTypeId=18972&prodSeriesId=3221640

Merci à Zyril pour son aide


----------



## bouba74b (14 Avril 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> Pas facile ces questions.
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai une HP 6980 wifi avec une freebox. J'ai configuré d'abord l'imprimante en la connectant au câble Ethernet, une fois la config faite, j'ai debranché et tout marchait.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   ça y est,ça fonctionne.Je vais essayer de résumer le problème et la solution!

*Installation d'une HP C4380 Series sur IMac OS 10.5 en wifi
Problème :* Durant l'installation du logiciel à partir du CD "HP Photosmart C4380 Series(CC280-10001), j'ai eu le message d'erreur  "L'Application HPIO Trap Monitor a quitté inopinément" que j'ai ignoré.J'ai poursuivi l'installation et au final Impossible de-'imprimer alors que les fonctions "scanner" et "Copie" fonctionnaient bien depuis l'IMac.

*Cause :* L'IMac avait l'OSX 10.4.10 d'installer et nous avons reçu un CD intitulé Mac OS X Leopard CPU Drop-in DVD Version 10.((2Z691-6040-A).
Nous avons installer ce CD puis récupérer tous les UPDATE disponible pour 10.5 et les avons installés.
Puis nous avons installé le logiciel d'imprimante HP Photosmart C4380 Series et les problèmes ont commencé.
Nous n'avions pas remarqué que le logiciel d'imprimante était pour les versions OSX 10.3.9 et 10.4.x

*Solution :* Aller sur le site HP, télécharger les drivers OS X 10.5.x pour HP Photosmart C4380 Series(HP_Installer_PSC4380_v9.7.1.dmg) et le(s) installer.
 Le lien : http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/ProductList.jsp?lang=fr&cc=fr&taskId=135&prodClassId=-1&prodTypeId=18972&prodSeriesId=3221640

Merci à Zyril pour son aide


----------

